# Got drawn for the Bradley Unit Eufala Hunt. Anyone been?



## Josh923 (Oct 13, 2015)

Got the news this weekend in the mail - I got drawn for the Bradley (Georgia) unit hunt over thanksgiving out around lake Eufala, Al. I'm interested in going, but would rather not go through the trouble of a 6 hour round trip, staying in a hotel, etc. if it isn't worth it. It's not like it would be the only time I'd get to hunt all year because I've got a couple decent spots to kill some birds at on our property.
What do yall think? Anyone been? 
Thanks


----------



## welderguy (Oct 13, 2015)

Why would you apply for it if you weren't fully committed to going?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 13, 2015)

Years ago.  Get the right blind and it can be a fun day.  Wrong blind and it can be a long day.


----------



## Raybo1 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Bradley Unit*

Let me know if you need somebody to go with you it should be worth your travel. It seems to get better every year. Try to get the blinds closer to the river. You can get there early and check the history of the past hunts for each blind before it is your turn to pick a blind.


----------



## Halawaka (Oct 14, 2015)

My son got Nov 28th son in law Jan 30th and a buddy Jan 2nd so I ought to have it covered early middle and late. I was rejected for the 14th year in a row. Not sure what I did to make em mad. Maybe that suggestion letter years ago.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Oct 14, 2015)

I guess this means I need to check the mail, I will be headed to Bond Swamp this year, that much I already know....


----------



## florida boy (Oct 15, 2015)

I got the Bradley unit for Dec 19 th


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 15, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Why would you apply for it if you weren't fully committed to going?


Why not? There's always stand-by hunters there to fill void/no-show spots. I don't see the harm. Despite this, like I said, it's a 6 hour round trip and involves a lot of money (gas, hotel, etc.). I don't see any problems in simply gaining some feedback prior to making the trip. I also have conflicting plans to go to Orlando, Florida that week that recently came up so I wanted to make sure I made a worthy decision. 


Halawaka said:


> My son got Nov 28th son in law Jan 30th and a buddy Jan 2nd so I ought to have it covered early middle and late. I was rejected for the 14th year in a row. Not sure what I did to make em mad. Maybe that suggestion letter years ago.


Lucky you. Let me know how they go once they come around. 


Beta Tau789 said:


> I guess this means I need to check the mail, I will be headed to Bond Swamp this year, that much I already know....


Go check it, mine came in on Friday.


florida boy said:


> I got the Bradley unit for Dec 19 th


I believe my specific date is Nov. 21st.


----------



## Hodaka (Oct 16, 2015)

If you get a chance, survey the area a day before the hunt. They change up the flooding of fields. I've been many times. Some awesome hunts, some I watched the neighbors bust shells at mallards pouring in all morning while I stood there with a limit of woodies. 

Later in the season the harvest #'s on each blind posting on the wall will give you an excellent idea of your choice.

If you've never been, arrive way early. They draw a ping-pong ball for each group...your # is your order to chose your blind #...say you get ball #4...#1-3 pick their blind before you, then you choose yours.

We've had great hunts over the years. The one that stands out is one where we got 5 woodies, 2 teal, 2 mallards, 3 ringneck, 1 shovelers, & 2 widgon for a bag. We miss id'd a ringneck as a woodie hen and could have easily shot another woodie.

Then there is the one where we blew a radiator hose on the way home. There is no parts store for a long ways...we had a squirrelly dude sent from the sheriff's dept in Chattahoochee Co,  with no driver's license to take us to get a hose in Buena Vista. I'm pretty sure he was a regular inmate there they let go to help us out... he said he couldn't be seen in Buena Vista cause the Sheriff would shoot him on site and hunkered down in the car while I went in and bought a hose.

Did I tell you Eufaula NFR is way the heck out in Egypt?


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hodaka said:


> If you get a chance, survey the area a day before the hunt. They change up the flooding of fields. I've been many times. Some awesome hunts, some I watched the neighbors bust shells at mallards pouring in all morning while I stood there with a limit of woodies.
> 
> Later in the season the harvest #'s on each blind posting on the wall will give you an excellent idea of your choice.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the post. Really enjoyed the read and the insight!
I think what we'll do is drive down the morning before that way we have all day & night to scout out the area.

I have a question for those who have been:
To be truthful, despite having been a waterfowler for over a decade, I've always only hunted on my own property and have never done anything like this. Is the hunt going to be over shallow water? Am I going to need a boat of some sort to retrieve birds? Any other tips? Thanks.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Oct 19, 2015)

Hodaka said:


> If you get a chance, survey the area a day before the hunt. They change up the flooding of fields. I've been many times. Some awesome hunts, some I watched the neighNktbors bust shells at mallards pouring in all morning while I stood there with a limit of woodies.
> 
> Later in the season the harvest #'s on each blind posting on the wall will give you an excellent idea of your choice.
> 
> ...


Not sure why y'all didn't just go to Eufaula to get the part... 20 miles compared to 50...


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone know if I'm going to need a boat to get ducks? Any other tips? Thanks!


----------



## Halawaka (Oct 21, 2015)

I've hunted that side and the Alabama side many times. Chest waders are all that is required but wade carefully there are ditches.  Blind 15 is deeper water but they used to have a jon boat there to use.  It's a long walk to some and a short one to others.  If you happen to pick one of the longer ones a sled of some type is nice to drag your decoys and equipment.  November 21 is the first adult hunt usually the variety hasn't arrived in force by then but those first couple hunts can be awesome wood duck hunts.  A dog is always helpful however there are a TON of gators inside that impoundment and I'd be wary on a warm day.


----------



## Halawaka (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh and you can only bring 25 shells.  That one I don't like.  The shell limit was a box when the duck limit was three and it's still a box.  That's fine for the woodies but later on a high percentage of the harvest over there is ringnecks and you know how many finishing shots they take.


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 22, 2015)

Halawaka said:


> I've hunted that side and the Alabama side many times. Chest waders are all that is required but wade carefully there are ditches.  Blind 15 is deeper water but they used to have a jon boat there to use.  It's a long walk to some and a short one to others.  If you happen to pick one of the longer ones a sled of some type is nice to drag your decoys and equipment.  November 21 is the first adult hunt usually the variety hasn't arrived in force by then but those first couple hunts can be awesome wood duck hunts.  A dog is always helpful however there are a TON of gators inside that impoundment and I'd be wary on a warm day.



Logically, I assume that opening day should be a pretty good hunt since the area won't have been hunted since last year. Good assumption?
Got any advice on which blinds are better than others? We're going to go scout it out first, but any advice helps.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Oct 22, 2015)

Halawaka said:


> Oh and you can only bring 25 shells.  That one I don't like.  The shell limit was a box when the duck limit was three and it's still a box.  That's fine for the woodies but later on a high percentage of the harvest over there is ringnecks and you know how many finishing shots they take.



Shoot ducks at a reasonable distance and there is no issue.


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 23, 2015)

Let's get back to the point here..


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Oct 23, 2015)

Just show up and scout. Each year it will vary where the birds want to be. It depends on what cover and food is available. Don't burn up all your shells early pass shooting ring necks and wood ducks.


----------



## Hodaka (Oct 23, 2015)

dirtysouthforeman said:


> Not sure why y'all didn't just go to Eufaula to get the part... 20 miles compared to 50...



We were well on our way home. It would have been nice if the hose busted at the check-in station though. Plenty of help would have been there.


----------



## Halawaka (Oct 23, 2015)

Wood sedge farms you are entirely correct and sky busting is a big problem down there.  Especially with the blinds that close together.  However I stick with my statement that 25 shells is marginal for a good diver shoot even if they're strafing the decoys.  They are one tough bird and often require more than one finishing shot.  Josh923 I'd stick with the timbered blinds unless you get down there scouting and  the ringnecks have arrived.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 25, 2015)

Halawaka said:


> My son got Nov 28th son in law Jan 30th and a buddy Jan 2nd so I ought to have it covered early middle and late. I was rejected for the 14th year in a row. Not sure what I did to make em mad. Maybe that suggestion letter years ago.



12 years running for me. Wish they'd go to the priority points system


----------



## Huntingdawg (Oct 27, 2015)

Completely missed the registration this year, but I agree on the priority points.  

I believe you will primarily have wood ducks opening weekend.  Maybe some teal and smattering of gadwall, mallard, etc.   You can look on Facebook page for prior hunts to get an idea of blinds and species killed.  Water level may be low on some blinds. Really comes down to where you get picked in the Ping pong draw order.


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 28, 2015)

Huntingdawg said:


> Completely missed the registration this year, but I agree on the priority points.
> 
> I believe you will primarily have wood ducks opening weekend.  Maybe some teal and smattering of gadwall, mallard, etc.   You can look on Facebook page for prior hunts to get an idea of blinds and species killed.  Water level may be low on some blinds. Really comes down to where you get picked in the Ping pong draw order.



10-4.
I'll go take a peek at the FB page. I couldn't find much on google, but didn't think about looking at facebook.


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (Nov 5, 2015)

I have hunted there twice. One awesome hunt, we limited out with a bag of ringers, mallards, 1 drake Shoveler, woodies and even seen a black duck but guess what no shells left!. The other hunt we killed ringers and blue wing teal. You can wade just about anywhere in there so no need for a boat. Also the guys are correct about holding out on the early birds, its hard because there were a lot of ringnecks buzzing us early but if you wait you will get a chance a some better birds if that's what you want .    Get there EARLY.  Take a look at the boards if they have previous years kills still up.   Either way im sure you will have a blast


----------



## stump1966 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Bradley Unit*

I'm right there with Welderguy, why apply if you're not committed on going.
That being said we've been fortunate enough to hunt there many times over the last 25 years.
Here is the advise I can give you:
 We have killed birds on every blind we've hunted from near the river to the blinds in the center of the unit. You can put some stock in the list they post but just remember you may have a blind that has good number of ducks and novice shooters who sky bust or shoot poorly. This can make a good blind seem bad on paper. Good luck and leave some birds for us, we will be down in December


----------



## browningboy84 (Nov 10, 2015)

ITs well worth the trip. I have hunted standby hunts there several times. Blind #15 is usually a good early season spot. I hunt Eufaula, and see ducks until they flood the impoundment. Then hunting on the big water gets crappy. Seminole is where I usually hunt, and can kill ducks. I just wait till the Duck Dynasty wannabes come off the water around noon. I usually kill most of my ducks from 2-5pm.


----------



## Josh923 (Nov 15, 2015)

browningboy84 said:


> ITs well worth the trip. I have hunted standby hunts there several times. Blind #15 is usually a good early season spot. I hunt Eufaula, and see ducks until they flood the impoundment. Then hunting on the big water gets crappy. Seminole is where I usually hunt, and can kill ducks. I just wait till the Duck Dynasty wannabes come off the water around noon. I usually kill most of my ducks from 2-5pm.



Good to know, thank you.
We'll be heading down thursday night so that we can take a day to get to know the place before the hunt on saturday.


----------



## Halawaka (Nov 22, 2015)

How did it go? Was it worth the trip?


----------



## Josh923 (Nov 23, 2015)

Two buddies and I booked a hotel right into Eufaula. 
We went and scouted all day Friday before hand. Didn't see much flying. Could hear some woodies though. Headed back to the truck at about dark and about 150-200 woodies came off the water right over us right at dark.

On Saturday we killed 3 birds. All woodies. Pretty much all we saw except for a few mallards. It was apparent it's been abnormally warm so far. Very minimal birds have migrated down yet. Honestly, was a pretty dissapointing hunt to say the least. However, we had a blast and would definitely go back just for the experience. I'm sure any of the December/January hunts are going to be absolutely incredible once more birds come in. It would have been a lot better if it had of been cold for the last month I think.


----------



## Halawaka (Nov 23, 2015)

Good deal.  And you're right I'm not sure I remember a warmer November.


----------

